# Scottish Covenant of 1560



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 27, 2006)

The Scottish Covenant of 1560, sometimes referred to as the "Fourth Covenant (or Band)" was signed on April 27, 1560 by 50 high-ranking Scots at Leith, Edinburgh:



> We, whose names are underwritten, have promised and obliged ourselves faithfully in the presence of God, and by these presents do promise that we together in general, and everyone of us in special by himself, with our bodies, goods, friends, and all that we can do, shall set forward the reformation of religion, according to God's Word; and procure by all means possible that the truth of God's Word may have free passage within this realm, with due administration of the sacraments, and all things depending upon the said Word; and such like, deeply weighing with ourselves the misbehaviour of the French ministers here, the intolerable oppression committed by the French men of war upon the poor subjects of this realm, etc. -- Source: _Treasury of the Scottish Covenant_, p. 27, J.C. Johnston


----------

